# Josh Koscheck Injured; Paul Daley-Andy Uhrich Promoted to Bellator 148 Main Event



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Josh-Koscheck-Injured-Paul-DaleyAndy-Uhrich-Promoted-to-Bellator-148-Main-Event-98115



> Josh Koscheck has suffered an injury and has been forced to withdraw from his Bellator 148 headlining bout against Matt Secor.
> 
> As a result, a welterweight clash between Paul Daley and Andy Uhrich will serve as the evening’s new main event, while the Chris Honeycutt-Paul Bradley rematch has been promoted to co-feature. A Bellator official informed Sherdog.com of the news on Tuesday evening; details regarding Koscheck’s injury were not disclosed. Secor is not expected to remain on the card.
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Please tell me it's not his eye. I've seen some disgustingly brutal stuff inside the cage but just looking at Josh Koscheck's face and touching his eye is the most uncomfortable thing I've seen.


----------

